# New Features video from Dish



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

They downloaded a how to video last night to my 622, telling me how to hook up the 622 to DishOnline. I'll wait til they have some HD content. Suprised there wasn't any comments about this yet.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Well at least dish is doing something, What that is who knows you can only know what is knowen and what is knowen is not knowen, well at least dish is doing something.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

They did it to me too. There was a lot of explanation on how to connect to the internet, and very little on how DishONLINE actually works. I looked at the PDF on their site, and they have 2 pages on how to tell whether you have broadband or dialup. Then at the very end, under DishONLINE Considerations they have 2 bullet points, one of which says "You have a limited time to watch a downloaded program before it is automatically deleted." Do they give any clue how long this "limited time" is? 

I looked at the selection, and they have 20-year-old movies under "New Releases". 

All together there were 223 movies available to "rent" at $2.99 ($11.99 for "adult" content) for 24 hours. That is, once you start watching, you have 24 hrs before it gets deleted. The charge applies when the DL finishes or you start watching, whichever comes first. 

It's a start, but like ebaltz said, I'll wait for HD (for which they will probably charge a premium).

-Chris


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Dish should make the Charlie Chats and Tech Forums available for free on Dishonline. This would let us test the service and get our feet wet.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> They did it to me too. There was a lot of explanation on how to connect to the internet, and very little on how DishONLINE actually works. I looked at the PDF on their site, and they have 2 pages on how to tell whether you have broadband or dialup. Then at the very end, under DishONLINE Considerations they have 2 bullet points, one of which says "You have a limited time to watch a downloaded program before it is automatically deleted." Do they give any clue how long this "limited time" is?
> 
> I looked at the selection, and they have 20-year-old movies under "New Releases".
> 
> ...


The time limits on viewing content mirror those that have been in use by cable companies for several years. Caveat Emptor


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

4HiMarks said:


> They did it to me too. There was a lot of explanation on how to connect to the internet, and very little on how DishONLINE actually works. I looked at the PDF on their site, and they have 2 pages on how to tell whether you have broadband or dialup. Then at the very end, under DishONLINE Considerations they have 2 bullet points, one of which says "You have a limited time to watch a downloaded program before it is automatically deleted." Do they give any clue how long this "limited time" is?
> 
> I looked at the selection, and they have 20-year-old movies under "New Releases".
> 
> ...


Are you serious??? This is a PPV service type thing? Then 'forgetaboutit'. I don't watch movies on the Pay Channels for "free", so why would I wanna do a PPV thing?

I don't watch them because chances are, that if I'm interested in the movie, I already own the DVD.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You thought you were getting FREE movies from Dishnetwork? :lol: :nono:


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> They did it to me too. There was a lot of explanation on how to connect to the internet, and very little on how DishONLINE actually works. I looked at the PDF on their site, and they have 2 pages on how to tell whether you have broadband or dialup. Then at the very end, under DishONLINE Considerations they have 2 bullet points, one of which says "You have a limited time to watch a downloaded program before it is automatically deleted." Do they give any clue how long this "limited time" is?
> 
> I looked at the selection, and they have 20-year-old movies under "New Releases".
> 
> ...


So you were able to browse rentals? Did you have to register somwhere before doing this. I clicked on it and got a popup saying I needed a broadband connection, even though I do and it passes when testing. I also made sure I had a dishonline account set up(Which I did a few weeks back). I agree that dish is doing a pretty bad job of implementing, considering they pushed out a video to everybody on it already. Since its so new, I am afradi if I were to call tech support they would know nothing about it.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> They downloaded a how to video last night to my 622, telling me how to hook up the 622 to DishOnline. I'll wait til they have some HD content.


Unfortunately, you'll have to get a 722 if you want HD from DishOnline when it comes about. The 622 won't be able to do it. Something about a defective chip in the 622.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

So what? Just because other services have implemented a ridiculous policy that automatically means it is the right thing to do? The idea is to out-perform your competitors. I find it absolutely ludicrous that the downloaded movies expire. I can purchase on PPV and they dont expire. Why are the DOD features handled differently? Will the PPV movies begin expiring too? I am sure some cable service somewhere that does this..



bartendress said:


> The time limits on viewing content mirror those that have been in use by cable companies for several years. Caveat Emptor


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

bruin95 said:


> Unfortunately, you'll have to get a 722 if you want HD from DishOnline when it comes about. The 622 won't be able to do it. Something about a defective chip in the 622.


Not a defective chip: just an absent VC-1 decoder.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

bruin95 said:


> Unfortunately, you'll have to get a 722 if you want HD from DishOnline when it comes about. The 622 won't be able to do it. Something about a defective chip in the 622.


This works fine on my VIP622.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Guitar1969 said:


> So you were able to browse rentals? Did you have to register somwhere before doing this. I clicked on it and got a popup saying I needed a broadband connection, even though I do and it passes when testing. I also made sure I had a dishonline account set up(Which I did a few weeks back).


I just selected DishONLINE from the DVR screen. No registration anywhere. I didn't even know that dishonline.com existed at the time.

There didn't appear to be any "compelling content" among the rentals - mostly movies that are so old they don't even show them on "basic cable" any more.

-Chris


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There obviously is some confusion here. Lets see if I can clear it up.

1) DishOnline has two components. One is the 622/722 component where you can select movies for download from the internet. This requires no authentication from DishOnline.com and you can choose from the list provided. The other part is DishOnline.com that has the trial for DVR web scheduling. Also if you look around there are hints to where DishOnline.com might be going. [Speculation] Looks to me that in the future we might be able to select a movie on DishOnline.com and have it downloaded in to your 622/722. [/Speculation]

2) [Speculation]It has been speculated that the 722's VC-1 functionality will be used to playback HD content provided by DishOnline.com. I personally have not seen anything to indicated that only VC-1 type material or even if HD material will be offered via DishOnline but both 722 only or a combination of 722/622 is possible. [/Speculation]


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Moridin said:


> Not a defective chip: just an absent VC-1 decoder.


More like an early version of the VC-1 decoder. If you had checked the chip spec on Broadcom's site in earlier days it claimed VC-1 decoding. They later removed that claim, and now only claim it for later "versions" of the chip.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> More like an early version of the VC-1 decoder. If you had checked the chip spec on Broadcom's site in earlier days it claimed VC-1 decoding. They later removed that claim, and now only claim it for later "versions" of the chip.


That I didn't realize.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

bobr said:


> This works fine on my VIP622.


What works fine? We're talking about getting HD via DishOnline through the 622. Right now, there is NO HD content on DishOnline, so how could it be working "fine" for you?


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

bobr said:


> This works fine on my VIP622.


How do you know - there are no HD titles on Dishonline yet(Which is supposedly the 622 limitation) . We all can get the crummy titles they have on there, but who wants to pay $2.99 for a movie thats been out for 15 years.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> You thought you were getting FREE movies from Dishnetwork? :lol: :nono:


I thought some would be free too - Considering the crappy titles posted thus far on this service, I thought it was going to be similar to what the cable companies are now offering:"Movies on demand "which are older titles that are free to the subscriber. My business partner gets this on his Time Warner cable service. I sure hope Dish has plans to improve the library to newer movies, as I don't see anyone wanting to pay $2.99 to see Friday the 13th again. I think Dish needs to reasses their on-demand strategies - They have PPV, Dish on Demand(through Dish Home), and now Dish online, and it seems Dishonlie DVR scheduling might be interested, but I could care less about the rest.

just my thoughts.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

Moridin said:


> Not a defective chip: just an absent VC-1 decoder.


After hearing this, I think us 622 users are getting a bit screwed - We 622 users have been the Guinea pigs of this new HD technology(622 and 722) and there is obviously design flaws in the 622 when you consider the overheating issues, and the headaches many of us have had with our service as a result of this receiver (Audio and video) - Over the last 11 months I have had off and on performance issues and have not received one penny of credit. I have come to accept picture breakups here and there as the norm(Hard to get relatives to think Dish is better than cable when they see this). They should upgrade all 622 users to the 722 free of charge. I am not paying one penny for an upgrade. By the time my contract is up, I will be reassessing the marketplace.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Guitar1969 said:


> I thought it was going to be similar to what the cable companies are now offering:"Movies on demand "which are older titles that are free to the subscriber.


I found this interesting as I have never known of a cable company to give you anything for free. I know that Charter has Video On Demand but it only includes movies that are on any primium channels (HBO, SkinMax, etc.) that you subscribe to. If you don't subscribe to premium movie channels, you don't have access to VOD. The other VOD they have are Pay Per View (PPV) and requires no premium channel subscription.

A search for _Time Warner Movies On Demand_ brings up a PPV service and I didn't see any free movies.
http://www.timewarnercable.com/CustomerService/OnDemand/Movies.ashx
Maybe it's something they don't advertise.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Guitar1969 said:


> After hearing this, I think us 622 users are getting a bit screwed - We 622 users have been the Guinea pigs of this new HD technology(622 and 722) and there is obviously design flaws in the 622 when you consider the overheating issues, and the headaches many of us have had with our service as a result of this receiver (Audio and video) - Over the last 11 months I have had off and on performance issues and have not received one penny of credit. I have come to accept picture breakups here and there as the norm(Hard to get relatives to think Dish is better than cable when they see this). They should upgrade all 622 users to the 722 free of charge. I am not paying one penny for an upgrade. By the time my contract is up, I will be reassessing the marketplace.


Entitled to your opinion, of course, but to clarify my earlier statement, what I meant by the 622 having a "missing VC-1 decoder", I meant in comparison to the 722. Dish never made the claim that the 622 _would_ or _should_ have such decoding capabilities, at least, not that I recall.

That the 722 has VC-1 decoding capabilities doesn't at all make me feel that I got screwed because I have a 622. I _expect_ newer hardware to have more features. As to the guinea pigs comment, the earlier days of the 622 were far, far smoother than previous E* HD DVRs in terms of software quality...just ask 921 owners, and to a lesser extent 942 owners. I've had considerably fewer problems with my 622 than I had with my 942. Also, there appear to be several issues unique to the 722 that don't appear on the 622.

I'm sorry you've had such difficulties with your 622. If you're that unhappy, it's possible D* will make you happier. But there are lots of complaints about D*'s receivers over on the DirecTV forums.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No the 622 never claimed VC-1 decoding. Guys we are wondering off topic here... The topic is the "New Features" video. Lets try and stay around that topic...


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Returning to topic of this thread, currently only "DISH Theater" has a Search button. It's curious that the other two categories lack that capability.

The search GUI is also moderately clunky compared to the guide search (press the search button, and then one must left arrow over to highlight "DishOnline" and then click Select to choose any of the subcategories), although some of the functionality is pretty slick. For example, "Title" and "Actor" search shows a list of matches based on the current partial string, and updates as each new character is entered. "Keyword" behaves the same as a normal guide search. "Themes" is pretty useless, though: it contains a list of theme names the same as normal guide theme search does. If I'm looking for a PPV movie, wouldn't "Themes" search be more useful if the list of themes contained Comedy, Romance, Action, Horror, etc. rather than Movies, Movies by Rating, Sports, etc.?

It would be nice to see the Dish Online search more closely match the GUI for the guide search in the future.


----------

